# kato unitrack



## scrapper (Jun 30, 2014)

I have an oval made with unitrack Kato 20100 N Gauge Unitrack R9 3/4"-45 Degree Curved Track. and 2 pieces of straight track on each side. I have searched everywhere but could not get an answer to my question. If I put 2 turnouts on it 20-240 and 20-241 will they work to put a circle inside the oval? If not will the next option be a side track? What switches would I need to make it? I'm new but am going to make a table to put it in for grand son. I found some old lonestar cars and a loco so he should not be able to break them for while. If it is to much trouble I can leave it as a oval. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

I looked on the Kato website and couldn't find the turnouts you list. I found 20-220 and 20-221, is that what you mean? You can make it work but you would need some smaller fitter pieces as the radius of these turnouts is 19".


----------



## scrapper (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kato-20-240...770342?hash=item3abe2db7a6:g:Mo4AAOSwDuJWzf49


----------



## scrapper (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kato-20-241...hash=item2ee90f4857:m:mxpHoVkS3XSktnQcftK4jag


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

Those can be seen here; http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Kato-N-Electric-Left-Turnout-p/kat-20240.htm and here; http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Kato-N-Electric-Right-Turnout-p/kat-20241.htm, their radius is 6". Before getting those it might be a good idea to check and see what your locomotives recommended minimum radius is. 

Am not familiar with Lonestar cars and locos so no advice there.

A quick track set up in SCARM shows you can add them as part of an oval but (to me) it is not clear how you want to do it. Here's 2 examples


----------



## scrapper (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes the first one. I could probably make one on the side instead. lonestar is really old brand but they are metal, nothing but cheap to replace if broken. They do not make them anymore.If I was to do the first one would I still use the same curved track for the inside circle? Just wanted to make it a little interesting for him. I could try something different but not wanting to spend a lot of money in case it gets destroyed/damaged.


----------



## scrapper (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.thortrains.net/smscale1.htm
layout number1 or 2


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

The 1st one uses the same radius curves for the inner track. Besides the 2 turnouts you need to add 2 curves and 2 s29 pieces (available in the short track multi pack, think it is 4 pieces of that and 2 pieces of S46 in there).

As a recommendation, get SCARM here; http://www.scarm.info/index.php price is right and it is pretty easy to use, plenty of online help there too.

This other layout shows the differences in using those 2 turnouts 20-240 & 20-241 (the ones you mention) compared to the 20-220 & 20-221 (larger radius). Pieces parts lists included.


----------



## scrapper (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will have to look up the prices of the turnouts and extra track. I have never heard of the program but am going to check it out. I would have thought that the inside circle would use the same curves as the oval, they were 45 degree turnouts. I guess something is different. Thank you for the extra work that you did. I will try to post a picture of the table when I get it done.


----------



## scrapper (Jun 30, 2014)

scarm works great thanks for the tip.


----------

